# Nun ja auch ich war unvorsichtig



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2003)

Interessant ist es schon, sich völllig unbemerkt einen Dialer einzufangen.. In Erwartung meiner nächsten Telefonrechnung möchte ich noch auf diesen Link  hinweisen:
h**p://www.security-sicherheit.de/cracks/ clone%20cd%20crack%20.php 
(bei aktiviertem ActiveX bekommt man ihn, den Dialer (ohne dass man es gleich merkt).
Er trennt gleich die Verbindung und baut eine neue (teure ??) auf.
Zwei neue DFUE-Verbindungen entstehen (einer für Modem, einer für ISDN).
An Einträgen für die Nummern findet sich die Telefonnummer 6666666. Nun ja.. Als Dummerle (der sonst eigentlich immer mit Mozilla surft), installierte ich mir den Yaw.. Der fand nichts...
Erst der 0190iger Warner brachte es dann zum Vorschein:
0190050120 ...............
Dies ist wohl auch eine Talkline - Nummer ??
Interessant ist auch, das man eine EXE-Datei danach auf dem Desktop findet. Sie nennt sich START.. und symboliesiert ein M.. Diese wurde von mir isoliert.
Gemein ist halt, dass man ja bereits eine Verbindung tätigte...(ohne es zu wissen.. 
Ja, ich bin selber schuld.. Wollte ich doch einfach CloneCD ausprobieren, und der Link lag doch so nahe in Google (einfach Clone CD suchen).
Nachdem ich die vorhergehenden Threads über Talkline gelesen habe.. Das entmutigt...
Also lohnt es sich nicht mit dieser Firma in Kontakt zu treten ?? 
Eine Email wollen sie nicht: Nur per Fax ??
Hier ein Auszug aus einer Chatverbindung mit Talkline:

----
Anja: Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Talkline Support Chat. Wie kann ich Ihnen helfen?
Uli: ich möchte über eine Telefonnummer ihrer Gesellschaft Auskunft haben
Uli: Es geht hier um einen sogenannten Dialer
Anja: Wenden Sie sich bitte an die Telefonnr., die in der Rechnung der Telekom angegeben ist.
Uli: noch habe ich die Rechnung nicht ! Ich möchte nur präventiv vorgehen !
Uli: Da es laut RegTP um einen Nummernblock handelt, der Talkline zuzuordnen ist....
Anja: Einen Moment bitte
Anja: Dazu müßten Sie uns eine schriftliche Anfrage stellen und diese per Fax an 0228/9697219 schicken. Die Kollegen sind dafür zuständig.
Uli: ahja... vielen Dank...
Anja: Bitte, gern geschehen.
Uli: bitte geben sie mir noch die Emailadresse von Talkline
Anja: Das ist [email protected]. Aber dort kann man Ihnen in der Angelegenheit nicht weiterhelfen, da die Mehrwertdienste ausgegliedert sind und die dort definitiv die Faxanfrage benötigen.
Uli: achso... ok.. Bitte geben Sie mir dann die Postanschrift der Mehrwertdienste
Anja: Talkline Info-Dienste GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn.
-----
Nun denne, ich denke bis bald...(da bin ich dann auch ein Geschädigter dieser sogenannte Mehrwertdienste und übler Abzocker.)

Beweise wurden soweit gesichert.. Gibt es mittlerweile Sammelklagen ??
Man beachte auch die Internetadresse : www.security.... nun ja... eigentlich müsste man auch den Webmaster für die verlorene Zeit belangen können..


Gruss Uli

_[Link "entlinkt": Virenscanner]_


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Januar 2003)

*Vorschläge für Uli*

Lieber Uli,

Muster für Einspruchschreiben bei deinem Provider findest Du unter:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

Das ist die zivilrechtliche Seite. Wer ist Dein Provider Telekom? Ich unterstelle jetzt Telekom, wenn ein anderer ist dann nimm den.

Egal jeden falls bei der Rechnung den Talkline- Betrag abziehen und nur den Betrag für die Telekom überweisen.

Wird abgebucht, dann von der Bank den Betrag zurückholen lassen und dann den Teilbetrag für die Telekom überweisen.

Gegen den Dialer-Betrieber Strafanzeige wegen Betrug bei der Polizei stellen. Möglichst sofort. Wenn Du in Bayern oder Hessen zu Hause bist, gleich an das Landeskriminal amt schreiben

In Bayern zu Händen von Carsten Lauber, in Hessen LKA, Abteilung 3 Hauptsachgebiet 35. In anderen Bundesländern weiß ich die Ansprechpartner nicht. Aber Landeskriminalamt,  Betrifft: Computer-Betrug mittels Dialer kommt sicher an.



Wenn jemand von Dir den nicht gezahlten Betrag haben will, dann die Strafanzeige um Geldwäsche erweitern. Muster, guckst Du da.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Die Strafanzeige gegen die Telekom und dtms habe ich inzwiwchen auf nexnet erweitert, weil die sich eingeschalten hat.

Deine Chancen stehen nicht schlecht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1284
Langsam begreifen die Gericht, was wirklich im Busch ist.

Im übrigen nach meiner Strafanzeige gegen die Telekom ist die kooperatiosnbereiter geworden. Tätige Reue! Guckst Du da http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html  in Absatz 9.

Unter Geldeintreibern verstehe ich auch Inkasso-Büros, Rechtsanwälte die Mahnbescheide verschicken. Die wissen nämlich alle nicht, was sie tun.

Du zweifelst. Ältere Juristen kennen die Vorschrift Geldwäsche nämlich nicht. Sie wurde erst Mitte der 90ziger Jahre eingeführt.
Auch in meinen alten Kommentaren steht bei § 261 StGB noch "aufgehoben". Also frisch ans Werk und die Hoffnung nicht sinken lassen.
Zum Schluß noch die Meldung bei Heise über meinen Fall:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-08.01.03-000/

Der dort zitierte Rechtsanwalt Weber ist sich seiner Beurteilung nicht mehr ganz sicher, seit er weiß, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin auch eine Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche gegen die Telekom sehr ernst nimmt.

Auch ja falls ein Mahnbescheid kommt, Widerspruch einlegen

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2003)

Danke für diese wahrlich prompte Antwort 

Da ich ja noch nicht geschädigt bin (es passierte ja erst vor ein paar Stunden), bin ich schon froh hier diese Seiten gefunden zu haben.
Als erstes habe ich Kontakt zum LKA Bayern aufgenommen (danke für den Ansprechpartner).
Da ich eigentlich heute nur rumsurfen wollte, hätte ich nie gedacht, dass ich mich hier wiederfinden würde 
Aber nun wird das durchgezogen. mich wurmt das Thema eigentlich schon länger, da ich täglich von Freunden auf diese Probleme hingewiesen werde, ich denke die Dunkelziffer ist recht hoch und viel zu viele haben bezahlt. Man bedenke über 30 Mio I-Net-Nutzer in D !!

Die Politik schützt ihre Bürger anscheinend doch nicht. Das Acrylamidthema verspricht anscheinend doch mehr ??? OK.. bin ja selber schuld... (Internetexplorer mit activierten ActiveX, ich weiss..... bzgl. des Acrylamids, Polyacrylamids: ich esse keine Pommes und wasche mich nur mit Kernseife .. )

Gruss Uli

(jo die Telekomrechnung erhalte ich von der Telekom, der Browser heisst IE und den hat MS verbrochen)


----------



## Uli (28 Januar 2003)

ach ja ,, ich habe mich nun hier auch registriert...

--- wegen dem Interfun --- *gg*


----------

